# Juwel Vision 260 - lower water level



## simonm74 (24 Oct 2015)

Hi,

I'm considering upgrading from a Rio 125 to a Vision 260 as it's the right size for the space I have, but I find the proportions a bit wrong (I prefer tanks at least twice as long as they are tall).

One solution I was considering is to run the tank with the water level about 10cm lower than suggested, to allow some of the plants hopefully to grow above the water level and flower etc.  I'd leave the existing hood and lights in place.

If I did this would I get loads of condensation on the glass above the water level (which would ruin the look I'm going for), and would the lights simply fry the plants as soon as they poke above the water line?

My other solution would be to find a glazier willing to chop off the top six inches, which I'm guessing would be difficult!

Thanks,
Simon.


----------



## Daneland (24 Oct 2015)

Dont mess with it,find another....


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Oct 2015)

Hi Simon and welcome to UKAPS. There are loads of different brands of tanks out there, I'm sure you'll fine one to match your specific requirements. If not why not have a tank made and go the whole hog with optiwhite low iron glass.

Edit: not quite the size you're looking for but an example of whats out there...
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...opti-150-glass-aquarium-100x40x42cm-150l.html


----------



## simonm74 (24 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  I love the bow-front but as I say the Vision is a bit too tall.  Are there any companies which do custom made bow-front aquaria?


----------



## foxfish (24 Oct 2015)

I don't think you can cut bowed glass very easily! a better way might be to fit 100mm of polystyrene  in the bottom & build off that, you could modify the cabinet to sink in the tank.


----------



## Daneland (24 Oct 2015)

Another thing you need to consider is its filter.If you use its original Juwel filter it gets the water from top and bottom grills (mostly top).Water level should reach to grills to allow the water to flow in to the filter chamber.Or you will use an external filter .


----------



## simonm74 (28 Oct 2015)

Thanks all, yes I'd considered the filter issue.  I was planning on replacing it for an external - always been happy with the filter on my Rio 125 but it does take up a lot of room.

I was generally more interested in whether people have successfully run tanks with a lower water level; whether (a) they get interesting/good growth or flowering above the waterline and (b) whether they get loads of condensation issues.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





simonm74 said:


> If I did this would I get loads of condensation on the glass above the water level (which would ruin the look I'm going for), and would the lights simply fry the plants as soon as they poke above the water line?


No, it is fine. I don't fill up most of my tanks, mainly because it gives space for plants to grow emersed. 




 

cheers Darrel


----------

